# من صلوات الإجبية ( طلبة تقال آخر كل ساعة )



## فراشة مسيحية (26 مايو 2007)

*طلبه تقال آخر كل ساعة*​*ارحمنا يا الله ثم ارحمنا، يا من فى كل وقت، وكل ساعة, فى السماء وعلى الأرض، مسجود له وممجد. المسيح إلهنا الصالح، الطويل الروح، الكثير الرحمة، الجزيل التحنن، الذى يحب الصديقين، ويرحم الخطاة الذين أولهم أنا. الذى لا يشاء موت الخاطئ مثل ما يرجع ويحيا. الدَّاعى الكل إلى الخلاص، لأجل الموعد بالخيرات المنتظرة.*
*يارب اقبل منا فى هذه الساعة وفى كل ساعة طلباتنا، وسَهَّل حياتنا وأَرْشِدْنا إلى العمل بوصاياك. قَدَّس أرواحنا، طهَّر أجسامنا، قَوَّم أفكارنا، نقَّ نيَّاتنا، اشف أمراضَنا وأغفر خطايانا، ونَجَّنا من كل حُزن ووجع قلب. أَحِطْنا بملائكتك القديسين، لكى نكون بمعسكرهم محفوظين ومُرْشَدين، لنصل إلى اتحاد الإِيمان، وإلى معرفة مجدك غير المحسوس, وغير المحدود، فإنك مبارك إلى الأبد. آمين.*​


----------

